# MS Office for Mac 2008- Word Crashing



## jimmyjohn (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm having a serious issue with MS for Mac 2008 Word. It keeps crashing after opening.

Please HELP!!!


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to TSF!!

Going based on the information that you listed on the side, I am going with you having Mac OS X. I don't know what updates you have. That said have a look at Word Quits Because of a Damaged Word Settings (10) File. See if that helps or fixes the problem.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Also try removing the preference file and restart the program. Many times if a program won't open on the Mac, it is due to a corrupt preference file. I don't know where Microsoft puts the file though.


----------

